# Introducing Scorch :D



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well in 2 weeks I will be making a 16 hours round trip to go pick up a new guy for the family.

I was not looking for this guy, I was looking at a FB friends website and she had him on her available page and I just loved him! As most of you know I just like good looking dogs lol.. Well and a brindle of course 

Scorch is 4 years old and has his UWP title (20 points from UWPCH), Major pointed for his UKC CH and has his CGC.

I am very honored that his owner will be letting me have him and make him part of my family.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats he's handsome and is built nicely I like the first pic of him he looks so regal LOL. Good luck with him he is def a UKC style doggy I think he will fit in nicely with your crew.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Good luck with him he is def a UKC style doggy I think he will fit in nicely with your crew.


Most defiantly lol. I wasn't planning on getting any more UKC dogs, but I miss Stack and my new pups from Lisa are not going to be big guys like him, so when I saw this guy I just fell in love. Hes gonna be mommas new big cuddle bug.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. WOW


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

beautiful looking boy. love him


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

he's a good lookin boy i wish i was as lucky as you


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you crack me up Hol! he looks awesome


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, he looks like such a dang handsome boy!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Saw your post on facebook earlier... he is gorgeous!! One of the few dogs I think a crop goes very well with. I'm not usually a fan of crops, but he is gooooorgeous!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Handsome !!!!!! Congrats !


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I saw this on fb!! He's so handsome holly!! Where are you goin to get him?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx everyone. I think he is one Handsome Amstaff and hope to have a lot of fun with him 

I am going down by LA to get him.

This is his Ped. 
http://peds.bullybreedresource.com/details.php?id=15108&gens=6&s=


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow he is gorgeous!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He's very pretty but don't let him have unholy thoughts about my little girls! LMAO


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what a cutie! Congratulations! Can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> He's very pretty but don't let him have unholy thoughts about my little girls! LMAO


Lol I can't stop his unholy thoughts, but I will require he think about them in a separate room lmao.

Those girls only got love for ripped RBJ men.:woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol ok separate room is good  Poor Monsoon and the boys have to be in the same room with the females when they go into season. Funny how they have become use to so many bitches in the house and in season. Unless the girls flirt with the boys they are pretty good.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. Luckily Snoop has never cared and neither did Stack. I have actually been lucky to have yet to have a male that acted any different than normal when the girls are in season. 


Every one comes into heat at the same time too lol, so hopefully this guy can handle bring in the same house as 8 females in heat!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

handsome boy.. definitely amstaff, check out that ped.. Gaff for days!! lovin it


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Kie is AWESOME! Congrats on the new kid. I've always had a soft spot for that boy!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

handsome boy holly!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

shadowwolf said:


> Kie is AWESOME! Congrats on the new kid. I've always had a soft spot for that boy!


:goodpost: Most defiantly! I am very thankful for her letting me get this boy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG he is gorgeous Holly, Nice lookin boy for sure, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Stunning... simply stunning.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow... just... WOW. He is a stunner!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Siren's Pups?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MamaTank said:


> Siren's Pups?


LMAO. I had the wrong thread open:hammer::rofl:


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> LMAO. I had the wrong thread open:hammer::rofl:


:rofl: :rofl:I just saw the post in the other thread. All good.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats, Hols! That boy is gorgeous!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohhhhh.... love him!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

He is a stunner! Best of luck with him


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

UPDATE: Looks like all is still going well on Scorch coming here and I plan to pick him up the 20th


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Holly he's beautiful!!!! Congrats on the new addition :woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> UPDATE: Looks like all is still going well on Scorch coming here and *I plan to pick him up the 20th*


 :woof: YAY! I am not the only one getting a new addition that day! He is a handsome man, grats! you're finally getting your Males!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know I am so over run by females lol. My sig is not going to fit!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah hahahahaha poor Snoop is way out numbered


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOOOOO Holly I am super stoked for you  CONGRATS Again  He really is stunning :d


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Ah hahahahaha poor Snoop is way out numbered


lol im sure he dont mind!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahahahaha!! poor Snoop. xD
Are you planning to have a crop done on your new pups ears or leave them natural?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> Are you planning to have a crop done on your new pups ears or leave them natural?


They'll be done.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice! I love a nice crop.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

are you taking Hwy99 or I5... either way you'll be driving right by me.. im about 2 minutes from the 99 and about 15 from the 5


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I will be flyin down HWY99! lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, if you feel like stopping through and saying hello, stretching, bathroom.. LMK.. i'm 2 minutes west of hwy99 .. oh and i'd love to see that handsome boy


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Congrats he's handsome and is built nicely I like the first pic of him he looks so regal LOL. Good luck with him he is def a UKC style doggy I think he will fit in nicely with your crew.


I 2nd that!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!! Hes stunning. Wow.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cEElint said:


> well, if you feel like stopping through and saying hello, stretching, bathroom.. LMK.. i'm 2 minutes west of hwy99 .. oh and i'd love to see that handsome boy


Thank you  Its an 8 hour trip ( each way 16 hours round trip) and we ( Peggy and I) are going straight down and back, so we would love to stop to take a break and meet you and the dogs and let you get to brag that you got to meet Scorch first lmao.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats Holly!He is beautiful!!:clap:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Missed this one! I'm totally jealous. He's a beautiful boy!


----------

